# Fantastic customer service



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Quick shout out for Clean and Shiny...been ordering from them for years and years but they never cease to surprise me with their impeccable customer service. 
Made a bit of a bank holiday faux pas with my orders and it was sorted out perfectly within a single message - don't drink and detail buy folks! 

Thanks Clean & Shiny


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Ryan,

No worries! Thank you for your kind words and continued support, we appreciate it!

Cheers!

Dave :driver:


----------

